# Dual Pedal - Cataclysm & Spirit Box



## Dirty_Boogie (Apr 21, 2020)

Been a while since I've posted anything here... Built as a request for someone - a delay/reverb dual pedal.  Should have been a no-brainer, but two things got me - one bad TL072 (and of course, I decided to not socket them this time!) and an issue with one of the 3PDT boards (probably "operator error"). I don't know why I bothered with the switch boards this time, as I can neatly wire a stomp switch in my sleep at this point! ?  Anyway, a nice combo - sounds great, with minimal noise floor.


----------



## nichgriff (Apr 21, 2020)

Looks fantastic! I had the same idea - waiting for the cataclysm pcb to get back in stock! Any tips? Do they sound good stacked? Also, do you waterslide for your decals or what?

Edit: Also, what size enclosure is that?


----------



## thedwest (Apr 21, 2020)

Looks great! Clean wiring and nice graphics.


----------



## Dirty_Boogie (Apr 21, 2020)

nichgriff said:


> Looks fantastic! I had the same idea - waiting for the cataclysm pcb to get back in stock! Any tips? Do they sound good stacked? Also, do you waterslide for your decals or what?
> 
> Edit: Also, what size enclosure is that?


Thanks!  This is the third time I've built the Cataclysm pedal - it's a good one.  I used a 1590XX enclosure - with the rigid PCB-mounted pots, the two boards wouldn't fit in a 1590BB - the PCBs would have been too close to the switches.

I love the sound of these two pedals, but if you're looking for a "traditional" reverb with delay, I don't think the Spirit Box is an ideal match.  It has a pre-delay before the reverb kicks in. It's adjustable, but even at the shortest setting, when fed with the delay pedal, you kind of get a "double-bounce" effect with the two delays.  Something like the Wampler Faux Spring Reverb circuit would probably have been a better match in this dual pedal, as that pedal just sounds like a great old spring reverb. Or, a pedal order switch might also give interesting results, where you could feed the reverb into the delay instead. Here's some noodling... 




Yes, I used a inkjet waterslide clear decal paper.  I hate that part of the pedal-building process - making sure no bubbles, or trying to get clear lacquer coats without dimples, crackling, etc.

The parts totaled around $100, which isn't too bad for a 2-in-1 pedal, but definitely more than the $30 or so that I spend on most pedals I build.


----------



## Barry (Apr 21, 2020)

Looks great and sounds awesome!


----------



## geekmacdaddy (Apr 22, 2020)

Tight! Love it.


----------



## nichgriff (Apr 22, 2020)

Dirty_Boogie said:


> Thanks!  This is the third time I've built the Cataclysm pedal - it's a good one.  I used a 1590XX enclosure - with the rigid PCB-mounted pots, the two boards wouldn't fit in a 1590BB - the PCBs would have been too close to the switches.
> 
> I love the sound of these two pedals, but if you're looking for a "traditional" reverb with delay, I don't think the Spirit Box is an ideal match.  It has a pre-delay before the reverb kicks in. It's adjustable, but even at the shortest setting, when fed with the delay pedal, you kind of get a "double-bounce" effect with the two delays.  Something like the Wampler Faux Spring Reverb circuit would probably have been a better match in this dual pedal, as that pedal just sounds like a great old spring reverb. Or, a pedal order switch might also give interesting results, where you could feed the reverb into the delay instead. Here's some noodling...
> 
> ...



Sounds great! I was thinking about a pedal order switch but would have no idea how to do that! haha I do have a KMA Cirrus on order though, so I should probably build some that I would be able to use now. 

Thanks for your input!


----------



## Dirty_Boogie (Apr 22, 2020)

nichgriff said:


> Sounds great! I was thinking about a pedal order switch but would have no idea how to do that! haha I do have a KMA Cirrus on order though, so I should probably build some that I would be able to use now.
> 
> Thanks for your input!


Our friends at PedalPCB have you covered... https://www.pedalpcb.com/product/3pdt-order-switch/  

I used one for a SHO Boost < > DumbBell OD pedal.  Boost into OD (more gain on tap) or OD into Boost (OD is louder, but same gain).


----------



## nichgriff (Apr 22, 2020)

Dirty_Boogie said:


> Our friends at PedalPCB have you covered... https://www.pedalpcb.com/product/3pdt-order-switch/
> 
> I used one for a SHO Boost < > DumbBell OD pedal.  Boost into OD (more gain on tap) or OD into Boost (OD is louder, but same gain).


Added myself to the waitlist! Thanks!!


----------



## JetFixxxer (Apr 22, 2020)

Looks good, like the graphics. Very neat and tidy,.

I did a dual pedal the M800 and Twill Deluxe.   Love the pedal and was my favorite until I made the Kliche.


----------



## meidinad (May 1, 2020)

Dirty_Boogie said:


> Our friends at PedalPCB have you covered... https://www.pedalpcb.com/product/3pdt-order-switch/
> 
> I used one for a SHO Boost < > DumbBell OD pedal.  Boost into OD (more gain on tap) or OD into Boost (OD is louder, but same gain).



Thanks for posting this! I'm excited for those to come in stock as well. Question: I am SO confused. So the jacks don't have wiring into the sleeve at all? The wiring diagram shows wiring only to the tip? Can you help me understand this part? Pics always appreciated! =)   thanks!


----------



## Dirty_Boogie (May 1, 2020)

meidinad said:


> Thanks for posting this! I'm excited for those to come in stock as well. Question: I am SO confused. So the jacks don't have wiring into the sleeve at all? The wiring diagram shows wiring only to the tip? Can you help me understand this part? Pics always appreciated! =)   thanks!


It's not shown, but the sleeves just get their standard wiring to ground. There's usually a couple of ground (-) points on either side of the LED on PedalPCB boards that you can wire the jack grounds to.


----------



## meidinad (May 30, 2020)

Got it. Makes sense. Thank you!


----------



## yazooligan (Sep 12, 2020)

Hi there! I’m about to embark on almost the exact same build, with the following changes...

-The Seabed Delay will be on the right and the Spirit Box on the left. 
-I’d like to put a toggle switch in rather than a footswitch to reverse the order of effects, but I’m not sure which switch to use and how to wire it in.

Can anyone possibly share a diagram?

Thanks so much!


----------



## Elktronics (Sep 12, 2020)

You can get a 3pdt toggle, and then you can still use the order switcher pcb. Just make sure you solder it on the right way around


----------



## yazooligan (Sep 12, 2020)

Elktronics said:


> You can get a 3pdt toggle, and then you can still use the order switcher pcb. Just make sure you solder it on the right way around



Of course! Thanks!


----------

